# SLC Ski Bus Questions



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

That bus runs right along 7200 south which is almost right outside your door. You can wear your boots on the bus along with all your other gear.

They have a spot for your boards on the bus, or you can just hold it with you. Sometimes the bus can get crowded, especially if you leave right when they close during night sessions. Standing room only at times. Not for the clausterphobic for sure.

It's probably 15-20 minutes to the canyon mouth by bus and depending on traffic another 20 minutes to Brighton. Bust stops at Solitude on the way up and down as well. If I remember right it's $7.00 per person round trip though.

Let me know when your going and you can hitch a ride with us.


----------



## tjl_48 (Nov 11, 2008)

This thread is just what I was looking for. Group of friends and I are planning on February an looking to rent a condo. Found a deal for one on South Oaksprings Drive. That road doesn't show up on Google maps and I can't find a good bus route map. Anybody know where this is and if its within walking distance to a bus stop? Looking to avoid renting a car too.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

The bus can be pretty full after just the second stop. If your hotel is further down the route, there's a good chance that you won't get a seat, nor will you be able to stash your board in the small onboard cargo area (like a closet with no walls).

You can wear your boots if you want, but you may not have a lot of room for your feet if you have to stand or get squashed into a seat in a corner. On the other hand, not wearing your boots means you have to hold them on your lap or find an space in which to secure them. Again, getting on the bus early pays dividends.

Different buses go into Little Cottonwood and Big Cottonwood canyons. You catch the same bus in SLC, but there's a transfer point in the hills outside the city where you get off and wait if you have to transfer.


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks guys! Just the info I was looking for. Cadencesdad, if I end up going I just may hit you up for a hitch. Thanks for the offer!

JoeR, where would you say the Super 8 Midvale is located in terms of early or late on the bus route?


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't know exactly where your hotel is, but you can check the route map:
http://www.rideuta.com/ridinguta/routeMapImage.aspx?abbreviation=983&signup=96

You also may want to call the hotel and just ask them.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

youre right on the route ... mention burritosandsnow and they may give you a small discount at the super 8 .. they were giving 10% off last year for it but i havent talked to randy the head manager in a few months so he may not even be there now.... youll be fine on any of those days UNLESS theres a huge storm coming in then more people will get powderitis and call in sick and go to the mtn. The bus you take form the hotel will not be the one that goes up the mtn youll disembark at the mouth of the canyon and wait for another bus. Youll want to get there early because at about 10:00 or so the buses change to every 45 minutes before that its every 20. Id go with your boots on but not tightened up just to save the hassle but that totally up to you. hit me up when you get to town I live right in the area maybe I can get you guys up there when I go too.


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

kswissreject said:


> Thanks guys! Just the info I was looking for. Cadencesdad, if I end up going I just may hit you up for a hitch. Thanks for the offer!
> 
> JoeR, where would you say the Super 8 Midvale is located in terms of early or late on the bus route?



JoeR His hotel, if it's the one im thinking of is on 900 E 7000 south. 

kswissreject... There are different busses that run along 7000 south. some go to the mouth of the canyon but NOT up the canyon. This is the normal bus that runs all year round. This bus will however stop at the "Park and Ride" stop where you can get off and wait for the bus that WILL go up the canyon. Also, the bus that DOES go up the mountain follows the EXACT same route but continues all the way up Big Cottonwood Canyon. This bus runs during ski season only. Both busses stop at the park and ride, one goes up, the other flips around and goes back to TRAX. Either way, you end up at the pick up location for the bus that goes up.

I'm not sure of the bus numbers, I will try to find out in the next day or two. Also, I have no idea how the Little Cottonwood (Alta and Snowbird) busses work. I would guess they leave from the same "Park and Ride" though.

Also, I have only used this bus on a couple occasions. I would REALLY doubt that you would have to worry about that bus being to overcrowded on the way up during your midweek stay. If they (Brighton) have started night riding by then, then the trip down after they close (at 9:00pm) would be another story.

But ya, with kids in school and people working, midweek I would bet you will be fine. We rode up from (1400 east) just a few blocks from where your staying on the first bus up and only 5 people were on the bus.

Like I said, hit me up with times and dates and I would be more than happy to help out. I dont work until 3:00 pm so I could at least give you a lift to the resort. I work nights, so probably couldn't pick up but........


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

question for the SLC locals, do most of you guys take the bus to the resorts or take your car?

Im moving to Sandy next week and Im not really sure what the best way would be


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

jeri534 said:


> question for the SLC locals, do most of you guys take the bus to the resorts or take your car?
> 
> Im moving to Sandy next week and Im not really sure what the best way would be


completely a personal choice. If you care enough about greenhouse effect and carbon footprint and all that.....Take the bus.

I drive a gas guzzling 4x4....But I think I still care about our planet. 

Or drive to the "park and ride" and have the bus take you up the mountain. 

Oh ya.....For what it's worth, I DO pick up boarders "hitching" up the mountain when I have enough room. There usually quite a few hitching in the morning on weekends.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

From my experience as a tourist there, the big advantage of the ski bus is not having to worry about resort parking, which looked like a major hassle. The disadvantage of the bus is not having control over your departure time -- you have to cut the day a little short to ensure a convenient getaway.


----------

